# one more minolta question



## mysteryscribe (Jun 4, 2007)

I have a bunch of xg type bodies with various problems. I seemed to get them and they breed. Anyway I have one that is really quite nice except the flash sync or lact there of is making me nuts. 

I tested it once and it worked fine. I took it to a wedding my son in law was doing to test the complete system and it failed to fire after the first one. I decide to just shoot the back of the church shots with it, since I always forget and wind up flashing somewhere I shouldn't. 

Then I tested it one day on a lark, fired one time then stopped again. Does anybody have any idea what is happening here and if there is an eazy fix for it. thanks.


----------

